# The Illusive Swamp Monster.



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

You know? I thought I had a lot more then this! She's always getting dirty and needing baths -so I thought lol- but I looked and looked, and found only two times I had gotten pictures of 'Lo dirty. Really it was quite pathetic. I really thought she got dirty more often. And more dirty to boot. Turns out I'm more obsessed with a clean dog then I thought! So, the two times in her whole life of one and a half years I got pictures of a sorta dirty pup:

The time on the way home from an agility show -we just watched, maybe one day!- that we went walking in the woods, and 'Lo wanted to fetch.





































And the time we took 'Lo and D'Artagnan to the park and they figured out they liked wading in lakes. They don't look very dirty, but they reeked and needed two baths to smell normal after we got home!
































































And some resent posed clean pictures!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

haha love them, love them all. but what on earth is that on her back. and how big was it in reality. 

stunning photos as always, does she not scratch your car when on the roof.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Not to big lol. It was about half the size of the one in the pic. It's a skin that was shed and 'Lo got it caught on her back and brought it to me... thanks 'Lo. 

She scared me the first time she jumped on the car, I had waved her forward in a motion that does mean jump, but turns into keep going if there's nothing to jump on. Silly me, thinking a car wasn't for standing on. 

First time I snatched her off the hood. The second time I got curious, so waved her up higher. She ran up the windshield like it wad made to be a ramp! It is a little odd, I agree, but due to her short drimmeled claws she doesn't scratch it, and she's always known never to jump of things, so it's a good photo prop now. I always call her of at the first sign of a car/human coming. I can't help but think they'd stop to stare lol.

Here she is at seven and a half, about the time the trend started.








My other dog 'Lo's dad D'Artagnan never took to car photo's as well. At first he'd sit down and stare of the side like I'd lost it lol. Now though, after watching her do it so much he goes right up if I ask.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

both your dogs are beautiful, 'Lo is defo more poodle than cocker, what were the others in her litter like or do you not here from any of them. 


see you Dremel do you use the one designed for dogs or just the normal power tool one. i have the pedi paws thing and while it is good the batteries run low quickly iv been looking into getting the dremel but people say that the pet one isn't that good and that the battery powered one runs down quickly, others say the cord get in the way on the corded one. 

smoothness that the peddi paws leaves but feel i need more power to last longer.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Kendal. =) She really is isn't she? It was my hope from the start. I wanted -and got!- D'Artangnan neutered and thought I'd be content with him. So when she was born it was kinda shocking how alike they were, even from the start, and how drawn to her I was. She caught me totally by surprise lol. I'm glad she grew up like I wanted -as much like him as possible- she turned out better then I had hoped actually. I know my sister (the breeder, I don't breed) puts up new pictures when she gets them, I think a few do have adult ones added. -just click the pup to go to it's album, and go in deeper- http://www.sugabear.net/pictures.htm

I use the cordless wall mart kind of dremmel. I've heard so many people say the pedi paw sucks, I never even considered buying one. The dremmel I got keeps power good, maybe five or so full dogs before I need to plug it in. And I'm a little obsessive with short small nails, normal stuff like just rounding the tips I bet it could last weeks.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

thanks, we only got the pedi paws because it was at a car boot sail so it was like £3 compared to whatever the shop price was at the time. (i know know why the people were selling it so cheep lol) 

iv always had a thing about keeping the girls nails short as i hate seeing the dogs what come into work with nails that curl round and you hear them on the ground . 

it never used to be a problem keeping them short as they were mostly walked on concrete but but Ive been walking them mostly on grass for the last year and im noticing the difference. 

how long does it normally take for the quick to start reseeding when you using the dremel on them


----------

